# Medicare PT 97002



## tdml97@yahoo.com (Jul 28, 2010)

I am having a problem w/ Medicare paying for this.  Is there any reference material on this code only?  Specific payable diagnosis?  Modifiers needed or not?  Time frame on when it can be done?

I appreciate any help I can get with this.

Thanks in advance.

Christina H.



Just needed to add mod 59 to it & got paid.


----------



## cmcgarry (Jul 30, 2010)

Are you billing it along with PT modalities the same day?  If so, they are hitting the CCI edits.  Also, check the Medicare Internet Only Manual; they have a lot of rules for PT.


----------



## ms_rnell (Aug 3, 2010)

Use GP modifier on PT billing for medicare.


----------



## Cyndi113 (Aug 18, 2010)

You always need to add modifier 59 if you are billing for any treatment in addition to the 97002. This code is usually paid every 30 days (re-certification).


----------



## armandorj (Nov 21, 2013)

*question on 97002*

Recently the topic has surfaced that 97002 should only be used when you are doing an actually re-evaluation...but other people say you can use it with Medicare and other insurance when you are doing a PR (progress note) and a recertification.
Does anyone know where I can find clarity on this issue.
Thanks


----------

